
EmberCasts - steveklabnik
http://www.embercasts.com/
======
kanja
Is there a way to download the casts?

~~~
ebryn
If you inspect the DOM, you can see the links to the MP4/WebM videos. We'll
add download links and a podcast feed soon.

~~~
stevewilhelm
> If you inspect the DOM, you can see the links to the MP4/WebM videos. We'll
> add download links and a podcast feed soon.

Classic ember.js team response.

(the webcasts are great though)

~~~
steveklabnik
Or, you know, the Lean Startup response.

(While I posted this, I have no affiliation, to be clear. I just got a launch
email today from being on the list.)

